# LEO vehicle



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have a question to all of the LEO's or former that frequent this site. I've often tried to find out what gear is carried in one of the police/fbi trucks with no real luck.

Can anyone tell me what is carried in them? The obvious i can probably guess, ammo, armour, riot control etc, but in planning for my BOV, ive always watched to see if there was anything LEO's might have, that i/we should too.

Thanks!!


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

A police scanner would be good to hear police/fire comms that are not on secure channels. This could help you avoid congested areas. Your weapons (other than your concealed carry should be in the trunk to avoid confication should that come down. The obvious stuff should be in your vehicle. Med kit, comms gear, good GPS, personal protection (to include bear spray), emergency road gear. etc. A ham radio and separate CB would be good.
There are no unusual items in most LE response vehicles you wouldn't think of on your own.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have tons of stuff in my unmarked SUV. I will try and remember everything but I assure you this list is not complete. Patrol Officers who share vehicles have a set kit in the cars/suvs of stuff they share from shift to shift, but then they each have one or more duty bags of personal gear & supplies they put in the vehicles when they go on duty. Here's my list from memory:

Long guns, spare pistol, magazines, ammo, tactical gear, armor, helmet, goggles, riot baton, riot shield, stun grenades, flash bangs, OC grenades, 12oz MK9 OC spray, knife, haz-mat suit, gas mask, rain gear, breaching tools, med kit, Quik-Clot, hand sanitizer, assorted OTC meds, evidence collection kit, crime scene kit, police caution tape, wool blankets, MRE's, beef jerky, water, small cooler, flares, light sticks, flashlights, spotlight, batteries, handcuffs, flex-cuffs, scarab cutter, multi-tools, binoculars, digital camera, video camera, digital audio recorder, GPS, power converter, analog radio, digital radio, para-cord, duct tape, zip ties, ratcheting tie downs, lighter, small notebooks, pens, fingernail clippers, small file, spare keys, sun glasses, fix-a-flat and more.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I have tons of stuff in my unmarked SUV. I will try and remember everything but I assure you this list is not complete. Patrol Officers who share vehicles have a set kit in the cars/suvs of stuff they share from shift to shift, but then they each have one or more duty bags of personal gear & supplies they put in the vehicles when they go on duty. Here's my list from memory:
> 
> Long guns, spare pistol, magazines, ammo, tactical gear, armor, helmet, goggles, riot baton, riot shield, stun grenades, flash bangs, OC grenades, 12oz MK9 OC spray, knife, haz-mat suit, gas mask, rain gear, breaching tools, med kit, Quik-Clot, hand sanitizer, assorted OTC meds, evidence collection kit, crime scene kit, police caution tape, wool blankets, MRE's, beef jerky, water, small cooler, flares, light sticks, flashlights, spotlight, batteries, handcuffs, flex-cuffs, scarab cutter, multi-tools, binoculars, digital camera, video camera, digital audio recorder, GPS, power converter, analog radio, digital radio, para-cord, duct tape, zip ties, ratcheting tie downs, lighter, small notebooks, pens, fingernail clippers, small file, spare keys, sun glasses, fix-a-flat and more.


Wow! No wonder they upgrade the suspension on those. I had a 4wd Tahoe, and while looking up parts I saw that Chevy made five different versions in '08 including the LE Edition....


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I love the Tahoe police package. It sits a little lower, corners better, accelerates faster and is not near as wobbly at higher speeds. All while still retaining decent ground clearance and 4x4 capabilities. I switched out from my old Tahoe to my new one this summer and it took forever to move over all my gear. Plus I found more than one item I didn't even know that I had.


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Long guns, spare pistol, magazines, ammo, tactical gear, armor, helmet, goggles, riot baton, riot shield, stun grenades, flash bangs, OC grenades, 12oz MK9 OC spray, knife, haz-mat suit, gas mask, rain gear, breaching tools, med kit, Quik-Clot, hand sanitizer, assorted OTC meds, evidence collection kit, crime scene kit, police caution tape, wool blankets, MRE's, beef jerky, water, small cooler, flares, light sticks, flashlights, spotlight, batteries, handcuffs, flex-cuffs, scarab cutter, multi-tools, binoculars, digital camera, video camera, digital audio recorder, GPS, power converter, analog radio, digital radio, para-cord, duct tape, zip ties, ratcheting tie downs, lighter, small notebooks, pens, fingernail clippers, small file, spare keys, sun glasses, fix-a-flat and more.


Wow. A lot of things I would have assumed, but way more than I actually thought would be inside. I've always really like the LE trucks, usually keep my eyes open for police or government auctions to see if I ever find one


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't forget there are a lot of different LEO's out there with a lot of different LEO gear. Housing authority cops may have very different gear from Deputies, minicipal LEOs, Game Warden's, etc. My load out is typical for my agency but we not only have our own job to do, but we also provide back up and tactical support for several other agencies as well.

I tried to get my old Tahoe when it went up for public auction but someone else decided it was worth $1,500 over book value. Auctions are funny that way. My Chief used to have a black Ford Excursion. At 99,900 miles the engine blew. Under gov't warranty the engine was swapped out with a brand new one and for some reason they had to replace the transmission and parts of the drive train as well. At 110,000 miles the Chief had the suspension rebuilt and new tires put on. At 120,000 miles he decided he wanted something a little smaller and switched to a Dodge Durango. I heard that Excursion sold for next to nothing. So somebody got one heckuva deal.


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I tried to get my old Tahoe when it went up for public auction but someone else decided it was worth $1,500 over book value. Auctions are funny that way. My Chief used to have a black Ford Excursion. At 99,900 miles the engine blew. Under gov't warranty the engine was swapped out with a brand new one and for some reason they had to replace the transmission and parts of the drive train as well. At 110,000 miles the Chief had the suspension rebuilt and new tires put on. At 120,000 miles he decided he wanted something a little smaller and switched to a Dodge Durango. I heard that Excursion sold for next to nothing. So somebody got one heckuva deal.


Here in Canada we have "crown auctions" basically the government selling all of its old equipment, from optics, to mil surp, to vehicles and boats. I try to check these sites out every couple weeks to see what deals i can find. Just the other week i found a great LEO truck from the mid-90's for $250 (or it may have been $300) but you had to pick it up in the Northern territories.

So, i recommend people taking a look at sites like these (not sure what the American version of crown assets would be)


----------

